# Head Tube Length on SemiCompact Frames



## Mark_TN (Dec 7, 2007)

Considering a Century Pro vs. a Specialized Roubaix or Trek Pilot. My current ride is a 49cm Legacy Pro, but it's just not working out for me. When getting (re) fitted on the Legacy, the LBS put me on a set-back seatpost and put a longer stem on as well as a stem riser, thus getting me in a longer cockpit and more upright position.

As it is, I've got short legs and longer torso, so stand over height has been leading me to getting bikes too small (except for standover) (had to sell a mountain bike recently that was too small, too).

So, how does the Century Pro (and for that matter other bikes like the Serpens, since I do kinda like the steel frame) compare to Specialized in the head tube length category? 

It would be great if BD would post the head-tube lengths...

Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I always wished they posted HT lengths as well. I don't think any of the MB frames would match the HT geometry of any of the bikes you mentioned.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Peda lForce RS is a frame made by ADK from the same mold as the one produced by ADK for Motobecane Century and has the same geometry. The differences are only in carbon fibers used, in weight and in a cosmetic weave under a clear coat.

https://pedalforce.com/online/produ...=3028&osCsid=f370672e385cd60a0a089e71b870310d









Frame size A 50 cm 53 cm 55 cm 58 cm 61 cm
B (mm) 525 535 550 570 590
C (mm) 
D (mm) 
E (mm) 125 145 160 180 200
F (mm) 972 979 985 996 1011
G (mm) 70 70 70 70 70
H (mm) 406 406 406 406 406
I (mm) 577 583 589 600 615
J (deg) 72.0 72.0 72.5 73.0 73.5
K (deg) 74.5 74.0 73.5 73.0 73.0
Weight
kg (lb) 1.03
(2.27) 1.05
(2.31) 1.10
(2.42) 1.16
(2.55) 1.25
(2.75)


----------

